# Lian-Li Armorsuit PC-P60



## Darksaber (Mar 24, 2008)

The new Lian-Li Armorsuit PC-P60 is a very elaborate case, which is quite different from the understatement shape of their usual enclosures. Three LED fans are built into the very detailed front door and a top airduct guides air out of the case toward the back. Even though the case retails at $269 it offers a lot of premium features justifying the cost.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome review as usual Darksaber. I like this case, but 3x 80MM fans is a little bit, bleh to me. I do like the blue leds though. Its a huge case. Too bad that top riser couldnt house a 2 or 3x120mm rad. That would be sweet. Wish the motherboard tray was the slide out variety. Overall, quality looking case.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice case, and review. But I'm with WarEagle. the use of 80mm fans in the front is a little disappointing. I would've much preferred 120mm fans.

I do love the built in cable managment features tho. More case manufacturers need to do things like that.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice review Darksaver, that is really nice of caseking to send you that. My only gripe with that case is that riser on the top with a single fan on it  they could have increased the airflow without it or added smaller fans feeding air into it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally, this case doesn't seem to be designed as well as the K7.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 12, 2008)

just a typ-o correction:

cons: 

    * Pricey
    * Crowded interior
    * I/O cables way *too* long
    * Hard drive installation a bit complex
    * Rear fan has restrictive guard

looks nice, little disappointing though, and way too expensive... 400 bucks for a case.. you've gotta be kidding me..


----------



## Darknova (Apr 12, 2008)

Seeing a case like this makes me wonder what happened to the designers at Lian-Li...yes, the inside is a plethora of helpful features, but the outside...my god, how ugly can you get?

I think I'll stick with the more "boring" designs of the Lian-Li A17B


----------



## Para_Franck (Apr 12, 2008)

Now I can see the usefullness of a front door! That set-up is sweet with the fans keeping every thing cool! Other useless front doors are annoying, but here, it has a great use.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

Darksaber nice review! 

Only problem, where is that NZXT tempest review....?


----------



## AddSub (Apr 13, 2008)

Armorsuit? Yet it's nearly 100% aluminum construction? Cute. 

Only decent thing about that case is the fan unit on top. Other than that, it's pretty much like every other aluminum made-in-China pepsi can. 

Back-to-front mounted HD-cage is so 1998. Any decent case made in the last 5 years has side-mounting HD capability.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 13, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Seeing a case like this makes me wonder what happened to the designers at Lian-Li......... but the outside...my god, how ugly can you get?
> 
> I think I'll stick with the more "boring" designs of the Lian-Li A17B




I have to agree with you here,I have the A10B and luv the sharp clean look of it....but I just _*do not *_like the look of these cases P60/P80.

The A17B is a far nicer case than this....there is something about the top of the case that catches the eye and just sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 13, 2008)

Not trying to argue, but are you sure its not 120mm fans on the front of the case? The specs from other sites claim it to be 120mm, and even from just looking at it, they seem a bit "big" to be 80mm.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 14, 2008)

AddSub said:


> Armorsuit? Yet it's nearly 100% aluminum construction? Cute.
> 
> Only decent thing about that case is the fan unit on top. Other than that, it's pretty much like every other aluminum made-in-China pepsi can.
> 
> Back-to-front mounted HD-cage is so 1998. Any decent case made in the last 5 years has side-mounting HD capability.



I couldn´t agree more....


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice case but i dont really like cases with front panel doors on them they can get anoying 
and its typical lian li price....to much!


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 14, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Not trying to argue, but are you sure its not 120mm fans on the front of the case? The specs from other sites claim it to be 120mm, and even from just looking at it, they seem a bit "big" to be 80mm.



I agree i think they are 120mm on both the p60 and p80 they compensate for the hight on the p80 by adding spacers in between each fan. Its like an Antec 900 on steroids. The whole square jaw thing.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> nice case but i dont really like cases with front panel doors on them they can get anoying
> and its typical lian li price....to much!



I totally agree, I just ditched my ThermalTake Tsunami for a Lian-Li K7, and I so love not having a front door.  At first I loved having the door on the tsunami, but eventually it just got annoying to have to deal with it every time I wanted to insert a CD.

As for typical Lian-Li pricing, they do have some cases that are very reasonably priced.  I agree, that $270 is way over-priced for this case, but it is the top of the line from Lian-Li, high prices are expected.  Just like the top of the line from other well known case manufactures.  All the top manufactures have cases in this price range, and they are all overpriced IMO.  However, Lian-Li does make some very reasonably priced cases.  Like the Lancool K7 and K10, which can be had for $99.99 and $109.99 respectively.  The build quality is simply stunning on these cases, and they more than deserve the price.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2008)

Ewww. for that price thy came up with that  OMG thats horrible.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> I agree i think they are 120mm on both the p60 and p80 they compensate for the hight on the p80 by adding spacers in between each fan. Its like an Antec 900 on steroids. The whole square jaw thing.
> 
> Cheers
> Gam


I just read a mini review of the P80 in CPU magazine, and it says it has 140mm fans up front.


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I just read a mini review of the P80 in CPU magazine, and it says it has 140mm fans up front.



Wow 140mm up front, that some massive airflow, thx wile e for pointing that out i must have missed it somehow.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 15, 2008)

According to Lian-Li's website, the PC-P80 has 140mm fans in front, and the PCP-60 has 120mm fans in front.

I also found this on their website, I would hate to see the price on it:


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 15, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> According to Lian-Li's website, the PC-P80 has 140mm fans in front, and the PCP-60 has 120mm fans in front.
> 
> I also found this on their website, I would hate to see the price on it:



Now thats very nice, but id say add £100 - $150 maybe....
 could be more, don't see many red cases around.


----------



## Darksaber (Apr 15, 2008)

*Fan question*

sorry guys, simple copy / paste mistake on my part.

it has 3 x 120 mm fans up front and a 140 mm fan up top.

cheers
DS


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd say not a bad case and a very good write up, as you had me read the whole thing well done.

But for me to change from my Coolermaster stacker 832 it has to be one of the best out there and I can see me sticking with my case for a long time yet.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm looking at the 60 currently.... I am loving my current case, and want to keep the good airflow, even though I'm highly considering doing water on my processor, and/or video card.


----------

